# Weathered Cylindrical Grain Hopper



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Can anyone point me to some photos of well weathered Cylindrical Grain Hoppers? I've been pulling out my hair looking for an example, so I can weather several that I have and about ready to pull my hair out. 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this site: [url]http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/rsRRList.aspx?id=4 [/url]


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks. This does help. 
Mark


----------

